# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizmat e Agim Metbalës #2

## Agim Metbala

*- Mos lejo që frika dhe zhgënjimi, të jenë pararojë e jetës tuaj!
- Vota jote, është ëndrra dhe realiteti i jetës sate - VOTO!
- Masakrim dhe harakiri të gjuhës shqipe, e bëjnë mu ata që duhet përkujdesur për avansim e pasurim  shumica nga mjetet radiodifuzive!
- Pse të mbetet vullneti dhe dëshira jote vetëm në trurin dhe shpirtin Tuaj? Urdhëro e VOTO - do t'i ndihmosh vetes dhe atyre që mendojnë si ti!*

----------



----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Bëhu i sinqertë ama edhe shumë i vemendshëm, preja kërkohet mes njerëzve të sinqertë!
- Mos u zhgënje me kundërshtime, mbase ka njerëz që e mohojnë çdo gjë, çak edhe të mirën! 
- Kot rrethohesh me gjërat e bukura e të këndshme, nëse në shpirt e kokë ke probleme!
- Për një popull, nuk ka rrezik më të madh se sa kur matrapazët, marrin timonin e shtetit!*

----------

BROZALINI (20-04-2016)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Kufomën, kot e parfumosni gjithë ditën, pak apo aspak nuk do të ket efekt! 
- MENDJEMADHËSIA për intelektualin, është e barabartë me FATALITET!
- E vërteta është e vërtetë, kot humbet djersa e kohë për devalvim të saj!
- Në daç hiqe e në daç vendose shaminë, me rëndësi është se çka ka nën shami!
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Disa partitë tona politike, akoma po veprojnë me sistemin e kallupve të çerpiqve, normal, duke prolluar çerpiq!
- Mllefin zbraze skajshmërisht, por jo në dëm të tjetrit!	
- Të shurdhit, mund t’i ekzekutoni edhe “Simfoninë e nëntë” të Betovenit, vetëm sa keni humbur kohë e mund!
- Fjalët dhe mendimet e njeriut të famshëm, mund të mos jen aspak të qulluar e të sakta, por janë të rrezikshme se masa i beson dhe i pranon!*

----------



----------


## Agim Metbala

*- GËNJESHTRA, është bërë NDERSHMËRIA e shumicës së politikanëve!
- Rruga deri te ulja në fron – pushtet të shumë politikanëve, është e shtruar me krime të panumërta!
- Mos lejo të ik çasti – çasti nuk kthehet kurrë!
- Për të nxjerrë mjalt – to thumbohesh pa tjetër!
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- NDERSHMËRIA dhe DREJTËSIA, nuk avansohen, ecin përpara, sepse nuk kanë liderë!
- Nuk ka kënaqësi më të madhe se sa të fitosh besimin dhe respektin e rrethit ku jeton!
- Vjen momenti kur jeta dhe bota të duken se s’kanë kuptim, tërhiqu sa më shpejt e me guxim, nëse nuk dëshiron pësim!
- Shqiptarët mbase nuk mund të shfryhen në familje e në shoqëri…këtë e bëjnë në FB me lehtësi!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Në padrejtësi, vazhdimisht përdore gishtin tregues!
- Ka ndonjë ditë që FB më ngjanë frigoriferit të shqiptarit me kushte ekonomike mesatare ku mund të gjesh disa shishe me ujë natyral, një shishe me lëngë, ca vezë e pak djath…
- Ka njerëz që me asnjë kusht nuk divorcohen nga sinqeriteti – vërtet u kam lakmi!
- Pushteti që përdor kërbaçin, rrah karrigën e vet!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- E vërteta mbrohet vetëm në një mënyrë – me argumente e prova!
- Mendimet e thënur në mënyrë  qartë - nuk lëjnë hapësirë për interpretime të ndryshme!
- Mos i thuaj mendimet në mënyrë të mjegulluar, mbase çdo herë mund të jesh i keqkuptuar!
- Secili humor…shumë më tepër ka vend për të qarë, se sa për të qeshur!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Fatkeqësisht, shqiptari më lehtë e ngre gishtin tregues në allti, se sa në padrejtësi!	
- Kënaqësia e  hakmarrjes, zgjat vetëm disa sekonda e pendimi do të ndjek deri në varr!
- Nëse e di se për çfarë sakrifikohesh, sakrifica është kënaqësi!
- Njeriu pa autorizime dhe qeni i lidhur, janë shumë të ngjajshëm – lehin pa rrezik!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Kush shet mend, humb kohën e çmuar!
- Ditari i jetës, mund të bëhet litar për “varrjen” e biografisë sate!
- BESNIKËRIA  si virtyt, vërtet të dëmton – diçka s’është në rregull me njerëzimin, apo fjalën BESNIKËRI, duhet fshirë nga fjalorët!
- Kupto, mendja nuk shitet, prandaj edhe s’ka dyqane!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Vërtet jemi të katandisur në shpirt e mëndje – të gjithë kandidatët, njerëzit më të ndershëm, të kandiduar për ansamblenë komunale, kanë marrë më së paku votat për të mos thënë hiç!
- Zemra dhe shpirti, nuk i pranojnë kufizimet e nuk i durojnë dot përvojat!
- Të ecish nëpër stazën e DREJTËSISË, vërtet është shumë vështirë, por fitimi është i madh!
- I preferoj krijuesve të mos shkruajnë shkrimet e porositura, ato janë shumë të rrezikshme si për shoqërinë, ashtu edhe për vet krijuesin!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Politikani – pushtetari, i ngjan shumë fëmijës, mirëpo kanë një dallim të dukshëm – fëmija prej ditës në ditë shton peshën e politikani – pushtari, krimet!
- Po të ishin gjallë dëshmorët, shumë fytyrat politike që nga nivelet më të ulta e deri në ato më të larta, kurrë s’kishin hypur në skenën politike!
- Hezitimi, përgjysmon forcën dhe guximin! 
- Mos lejo vehten që miku ta përplas derën para hundës!	*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Miqt e parë që i gjen dhe i do, miqt e parë që i xhelozon, dhe “armiqt” e parë, i gjenë në lagje – pastaj shpërndaheni nëpër botë!
- Intelektualët e dështuar në politikë, zakonisht “aterrojnë” nëpër organizata joqeveritare apo ato fetare!
- Lëvizja prej pozicionit në pozicion, në mënyrë transparente shpalos karakterin e luhatshëm!
- Para se ta ngrisish volumin e zërit dhe gishtin tregues, analizoi mirë e mirë fjalët që do t’i thuash!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Ka ardhur koha që asgjë e askujt mos t’u thuhet para syve, mbase të gjithë i mbajnë syzat e diellit!
- Po të pyetesha unë, askund në botë nuk do të kisha lejuar që politikanëve t’u ngriten përmendoret, mbase mundi dhe mjetet do të shkojnë kotë, kohës në vijim, do rrënohen pa kusht!
- Shpesh ndodh rasti që të afërmit t’i “gëzohen” vdekjes të të afirmit – kur të afërmin e kanë pasanik të madh!
- EKUIVALENCA, është i vetmi mjet, për të ecur vertikalisht në jetë!*

----------


## linda l

o Agim re telef o i shkret me gjith kto aforizma

----------


## Agim Metbala

> o Agim re telef o i shkret me gjith kto aforizma


*Nuk e di ore kush është telef e kush është i shkret...unë mendoj ndryshe, s'ka lidhje, secili ka mendimin e vet...
*

----------

murik (03-05-2017)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Në errësirën e madhe, edhe një xixëllojë, bënë shumë dritë! 
- Heshtjen e krijuar, mund ta thej vetëm njeriu i mençur!
- Padrejtësia pjell frikën e frika pagjumësinë!
- Në ecjen shqiptare prej pikës A e deri te pika B, dalin edhe një mijë e një pika të panevojshme!
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- PAGJUMËSIA i ka rrënjët tek PADREJTËSIA!
- Në qetësi absolute, edhe lëvizja e një insekti më të vogël, dëgjohet shumë larg!
- Kohën kurrë mos e mat me atë se fëmija veshi trikon!
- Kur shumica heshtin, analizoje sjelljen tënde, diçka s’është në rregull!
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Për shumicën, DREJTËSIA është dëshirë e LAKMIA realitet!
- Shumë nga intelektualët të angazhuar deri në maje, u ngjajnë shtëpive të ngritur me çerpiqë, e të zbukuruar me një fasadë të jashtme!
- Po t’ish shitur mendja, ishin hapur shumë dyqane e qendra tregëtare!
- Nëse dëshirojmë progres, fushata elektorale, nuk duhet të mbetet akoma “tregu i zi devizash”!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Më heret, nuk kam pas njohuri se politika është luftë më e ndyer nga të gjitha luftërat të tjera!
- Padrejtësia dhe gënjeshtra, i ngjajnë ujit të detit që herëdo kurdoherë, të gjitha pisllëqet i qet në breg!
- Krahas dijes – hapet goja!
- Sa herë do ta thuash një të vërtetë, priti kundërshtimet dhe kundërshtarë!*

----------

